# Iphone 4 Falso! [Impresiona]



## SantyUY (Abr 8, 2012)

Les dejo un vídeo de un Fake del famoso Iphone 4s.. Lo que Sorprende es Lo tan falso que es y no lo parece..


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2012)

Jajajajja, Increíble...  Bien timado, con la grande!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

que hijos de ..........su madre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phavlo (Abr 21, 2012)

El que iso eso no tiene cara, aun que estaría bueno llevarlo encima por si te roban, le das esa porquería y no perdes nada.


----------



## maezca (Abr 21, 2012)

un amigo compro un "PHONE" jaja es una copia china del un iphone 3 creo. una porque--- atomica...


----------

